
No posthumous privacy: the middle years of T. S. Eliot - howsilly
https://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/public/review-ts-eliot-letters-volume-8/
======
cafard
""" And here we have over 1,000 pages of meticulously edited correspondence
covering just three years of his life, buttressed by the announcement that
further letters omitted from this or any of the seven earlier volumes may be
found on a dedicated website. This accumulation of attention might be
described in various ways, but “posthumous privacy” it is not."""

Well, in compensation, it is fair to bet that only the most madly devoted of
Ph.D. students will read through it.

""" The annotated edition of The Poems runs to 2,000 pages in two fat volumes.
"""

For what it's worth, the edition of his poetry published during his lifetime
runs to 240 pages, according to the Barnes and Noble website. I assume that
the remaining seven eighths of the new edition runs mostly to arcane
commentary. I suppose that it may include poems Eliot did not bother to
collect in his lifetime.

